# Texas breeder for family friendly dog



## akared (Mar 6, 2015)

First post here. Little history we live in San Antonio Texas and have two boys (5,3) and two dogs. One sable GSD that is 10 years old with really bad hips but otherwise a great dog. I am looking for a puppy to add to our family. I am looking for a healthy dog with a friendly demeanor. I know there are no guarantees just wanting to try to hedge my bets.

I prefer a non all black or white dog. Thinking about another female but not set on it. 

This will be a family pet, but I will train them with some classes. I am not worried about show quality. 

Not ruling out out of state breeders just would like to be able to visit and pick up in person.

Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know anyone in San Antonio with GSDs, but if you are even halfway interested in an American show line, there is a dog show in San Antonio this weekend. Shepherds show at 8:00 am on Saturday, and 9:15 am on Sunday. There are 16 GSDs entered on Saturday, and 12 on Sunday.


----------



## akared (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks for the heads up I will look into that see if I can make some contacts.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you know which lines you prefer?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You might check out Tidmores Rising Star in Oklahoma. Cynthia is in McAlester about 7 hours from you. My youngest, Mayhem, came from her kennel and I am very happy with her. Solid temperament and great health. I am competing with her but the vast majority of her pups go to pet homes as with most breeders. 

http://gsdnet.org/ 

Most of her updates are on her fb page which is linked to her website. I believe she has some pups now.

Mayhem is my avatar dog too.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I've seen some really sweet dogs come out of this kennel: =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## akared (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the help. 

Honestly I do not know what lines I prefer. I guess maybe I need to do more research.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

akared said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Honestly I do not know what lines I prefer. I guess maybe I need to do more research.


 
LOL! And you thought this would be easy.......


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

akared most working lines may be more dog than a family that wants an active pet needs. I say MOST. ^here will be different temperaments and activity levels across all lines. 

Generally I recommend showlines, either American or German, to most folks like you that are looking far an active companion that you want to train for a good pet.

I believe Germelhaus is working lines. 

The breeder I posted is German showlines. I prefer these lines as I think they are a good middle of the road. 

You can also look at vom tal der schatten near Dallas. Also showlines.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And if you did attend the dog show you would have seen American showlines. my first GSD was American showlines and really perfect for a first time GSD owner.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I plan to get one from Sudenblick which is just south of you. They are working line. She has some pups right now.


----------



## shiksa (Oct 2, 2011)

*we have puppies in San Antonio*

_ *** Removed by Admin *** _

_Advertising is against forum rules. Review rules, and take this edit as an official warning. - ADMIN_


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

120lbs is grossly oversized and not even close to the GSD standard.

You cannot advertise your puppies here but gawd please rethink you breeding goals. So many red flags on your website, I don't know where to start.


----------

